# TC Encore Pro Hunter



## cophunter308 (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys I just made a trade and got a TC Pro Hunter 209x50 ML with a Leupold 4x fixed power scope. I had a ML about 10 years ago and didn't like it so I sold it. I only had the gun for one season and never shot anything with it. So what I am saying is I am a ROOKIE with a ML and have a few questions that I can use your help with.
1. Will the Leupold fixed power 4x33mm take the recoil of a 50 cal muzzle loader or should I look into getting a different scope?
2. With the first ML I owned, I used 2 pyrodex pellets(100gr) and a sabot, 250gr, I think. From what I have read, loose black powder is the way to go over using the pyrodex pellets. How do I properly load the black powder? When I used the pyrodex I just dropped two pellets down the pipe. I don't think I should just pour 100 grains of powder down the pipe however I don't know.  
3. If you have a TC Pro Hunter, what powder and sabot, etc combination have you found to shoot the best out of this gun? 
4. I don't plan to shoot at anything greater than 150 yards, preferably 100 yards for now. Is there a benefit of using 150 grains of powder over 100 grains in this gun for that distance?

Any other great advice you guys would like to offer will be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 1, 2013)

cophunter308 said:


> 1. Will the Leupold fixed power 4x33mm take the recoil of a 50 cal muzzle loader or should I look into getting a different scope?
> 2. With the first ML I owned, I used 2 pyrodex pellets(100gr) and a sabot, 250gr, I think. From what I have read, loose black powder is the way to go over using the pyrodex pellets. How do I properly load the black powder? When I used the pyrodex I just dropped two pellets down the pipe. I don't think I should just pour 100 grains of powder down the pipe however I don't know.
> 3. If you have a TC Pro Hunter, what powder and sabot, etc combination have you found to shoot the best out of this gun?
> 4. I don't plan to shoot at anything greater than 150 yards, preferably 100 yards for now. Is there a benefit of using 150 grains of powder over 100 grains in this gun for that distance?
> ...



First, your scope will be fine. On measuring your powder, buy yourself an adjustable powder measure(brass) measure out your 100 grains and pour it down the barrel. The pellets are easier but you will get more reliable ignition from loose powder. Plus you can adjust as needed. At 100 yards, 100 grains is more than enough.


----------



## cophunter308 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info flyfisher.


----------



## big cheez (Jun 3, 2013)

Your scope will be fine, I have a Pro Hunter Endevor , an I shoot the BH 209 powder, with a 250 grain Hornady sabot , an it will shoot a sub 1inch group at 150 yards . I weigh my powder on a digital scale so it is exact . Hope this helps you, an also dont limit yourself to 100 yards, I have killed deer an a hog or two at 150 plus .


----------



## big cheez (Jun 3, 2013)

Forgot to include, I use 95 grains of BH 209


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a copy/paste that I put out for a lot of new smokers. some will be helpful and some wont.

A bunch of this is opinion too...but yeay it works so I guess its an informed opinion 



Most likely your gun will shoot fine with 250gr Hornady or TC bonded shockwaves that wally sells for $18 a box and with 100 gr 777 (2-50 grain pellets) and any brand name primer although each ML is different and it may take some playing with.

Things you need…

A lot of dry cleaning patches

Pre-saturated cleaning patches

Breech plug grease…make sure to put on breech before going to the range

A cleaning jag (will also be used to seat bullets at range)

Either a good range rod or at least a T handle that you can screw onto your rod

Couple of brushes that are good for cleaning the breech plug threads inside the gun and the plug itself.

Make sure the scope is mounted properly with good quality bases and rings and at the very least bore sighted.

When you load for the first time make sure the range rod is marked at the level it sticks out when powder and bullet is seated. You never want to load twice and this will keep it from happening.

At the range…shoot a couple of primers into the gun to make sure it is “fouled” and dry. Then shoot at 25 yards to get close to the bulls before moving to 100 yards.

BETWEEN each shot take a saturated cleaning patch (or use a dry one with windex on it) and your range rod and cleaning jag and run it down the barrel paying close attention to the crud ring in front or the breech. Take out patch, flip over and do again. Then run a couple of dry patches down. Do not take the breech out for this. This needs to be done between every single shot at the range if you are shooting pellets or most loose powders. This will make sure that you are getting as much consistency as you can get from your gun and your combination.

Shoot and repeat swabbing and move the scope as needed every 2-3 shots. This should get you pretty accurate, which with this combination should be a normal deer sized group at 100 yards…pending your ability as a shooter this might be 5” groups or 2” groups or even less.

To clean, take out breech plug and put it in a cup of hot soapy water to soak. While soaking it use the little brush to clean the threads inside the barrel. Run a patch or two down the barrel to get it clean enough to put the breech back in. Put grease on plug threads and put back in. Then clean the barrel with the saturate patches or a bore brush as needed just like you would a regular rifle, making sure to use dry patches until COMPLETELY dry. Clean the rest of the gun the same as normal.

BlackHorn 209 powder is a little more expensive and a tad bit more work because you have to measure loads, but will increase accuracy and will increase velocity and does away with all the swabbing between shots and makes cleaning even easier. In my opinion EVERY MLer on the planet should be shooting BH209 instead of traditional powder subs or pellets. Should you decide to go the loose powder (whether 777 or BH209) route get back with us so we can steer you to the items you will need for it.  If you go with BH209 do not use ML specific primers, you need regular primers.  I use winchester 209s

Let us know how it all works or any more questions you have


----------



## big cheez (Jun 3, 2013)

10-4 Jim on the BH 209, I could not believe how much more accurate my muzz was with that stuff, I did have to shoot hot primers to get it to fire , after I figured that out it was a shooting machine


----------



## cophunter308 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great info guys! Looks like I'll be making a trip to wally world, dicks sporting goods and or bass pro shops this weekend and try to get the things I need. Depending on the weather I may be able to put some lead down range on Sunday. I'll definitely keep you updated on my progress and ask any questions that arise. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 10, 2013)

IM sent to ya cophunter308!!


----------



## cophunter308 (Jun 10, 2013)

Update... Ok I went to Dicks Sporting Goods, Bass Pro Shops, Walmart and two local outdoors dealers in Coweta County. Being out of season there was not a good selection of muzzle loading supplies. Being new at this I wanted to see and hold whatever I decided to buy so I skipped the online shopping in this case. With that being said I went with 777 50/50 pellets, 250gr Hornady SST sabots, Winchester 777 primers. When I get more comfortable with muzzleloading I plan on trying loose powder. 

Anyways, I went to the range at my hunting property and started at the 40 yard line. The first shot was about 7 inches low. I made adjustments and second shot was about 3 inches high. I felt good on my shots which was why I didn't shoot 2-3 times before making adjustments. My 3&4 shot was touching holes almost dead center of the bullseye. With that I moved out to 100 yards and was shooting a little low. I made adjustments and was shooting about 1/2 inch right of and centered up and down with the bullseye. I plan on shooting again in a few weeks to see if I need to do any tuning and just to keep getting familiar with this gun.

Thanks again for all the information guys. You guys were and are a great hop!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2013)

cophunter308 said:


> Update... Ok I went to Dicks Sporting Goods, Bass Pro Shops, Walmart and two local outdoors dealers in Coweta County. Being out of season there was not a good selection of muzzle loading supplies. Being new at this I wanted to see and hold whatever I decided to buy so I skipped the online shopping in this case. With that being said I went with 777 50/50 pellets, 250gr Hornady SST sabots, Winchester 777 primers. When I get more comfortable with muzzleloading I plan on trying loose powder.
> 
> Anyways, I went to the range at my hunting property and started at the 40 yard line. The first shot was about 7 inches low. I made adjustments and second shot was about 3 inches high. I felt good on my shots which was why I didn't shoot 2-3 times before making adjustments. My 3&4 shot was touching holes almost dead center of the bullseye. With that I moved out to 100 yards and was shooting a little low. I made adjustments and was shooting about 1/2 inch right of and centered up and down with the bullseye. I plan on shooting again in a few weeks to see if I need to do any tuning and just to keep getting familiar with this gun.
> 
> Thanks again for all the information guys. You guys were and are a great hop!!




great to hear!  now dont forget to clean it.


----------



## TJay (Jun 10, 2013)

Just an FYI, if you ever do get the opportunity to try a loose powder like BH209 be aware that the max load is 120 grains as opposed to 150 grains for pellets.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2013)

TJay said:


> Just an FYI, if you ever do get the opportunity to try a loose powder like BH209 be aware that the max load is 120 grains as opposed to 150 grains for pellets.



good advice.  also remember that most guns seem to like 20-30 grains less than the 120 max


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like most of your original questions were answered.  One thing I like to do when I am using loose powder is pre measure the powder and pour it into small pill bottles with a locking cap.  Also have used the old 35mm film canisters.  They kinda work like speed loaders for the powder.  Just remember to pour it back into the bottle at the end of your season so it won't take on moisture.


----------

